# Random act of kindness



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

So today, on my way to my mothers house (work has been just about dead) I saw 4 roofers putting a new roof on a house... Trying to beat the snow. It was 25f outside!

I stopped at a local coffee shop, bought four coffees, and returned to their job.

I don't know the contractor, didn't ask... Don't know the home owner either... But it was really cold outside today, and I'm sure everyone was freezing...

The Super was absolutely floored, that some completely random guy would go out of his way like I did, and bring them hot coffee!

So for $6.50 I made a hard job a little bit easier, and made the day for 4 guys!

Definitely worth it... And I feel great about it!


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I was in the McDonald's drive thru the other day and now they have these double drive thru lanes that are side-by side. You can get on either line and somehow they figure out who you are and what your order is regardless of who gets to the window first. 

So as I place my order, I manage to jump ahead of the lady who placed her order before me but was somehow consumed in her phone until she noticed me driving right by her.

Thinking to myself how this might not have sat very well with her, I decided to pay for her food and mine also. I didn't wait to see her reaction but I imagine that she was quite surprised when they told her that the gentleman ahead of her paid for it.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

A few years back I came home early & the mrs. was watching oprah. The topic of the day was random acts of kindness.

Sure as chit, it happened to me on my first residential customer. After painting his living room he started talking about "paying it forward". A week later, in the mail is a check for $100 with a note.

"Bill,

With your attitude and devotion to becoming a sucess in what you do, you will find that giving that little extra will have a ripple effect in ways you can't imagine. No matter how successful you become, remember to reach out and help others. Remember, someone took a chance on you. Pay it forward."

Since then I do just like you. I'll buy 20 in gas for a random pump, or have the cashier buy the next 20 bucks of food on me, always scan rewards cards and leave the freebie coupons behind for the next guy. Small stuff, but enough to know you've made someones day.

good karma

always nice to hear i aint the only one out there


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

One time a lady in front of me in the drive-thru paid for my meal. A few days later I noticed she was behind me in the drove through, so I got to pay her back. It was a good feeling.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome stories:thumbsup:

Every once in awhile, when I am on a really quick and simple service call and the client is nice, elderly, and very obviously on a fixed budget, I'll say....It's on me!

It's just amazing to the point of being selfish how good it feels to do that every once in awhile when they ARE NOT ASKING OR EXPECTING IT, rather me helping them.:clap:

I have a very soft spot in my heart for the elderly.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

The wife and I went out to eat a few weeks ago at Eat n' Park. The waitress seats us and the people at the table behind us is a couple - probably in their late twenties, with two little kids. It's hard not to overhear conversations in a restaurant....they were talking with their kids about what to order and the woman says to her husband/boyfriend that maybe they shouldn't eat out because they didn't really have the money. He responds with don't worry about it, I worked almost ten hours overtime last week and I don't want to eat at home tonight.

We finish our meal long before the couple and their kids do. On the way to the cashier we catch the waitress who was waiting on their table and tell her that we want to pay the couples bill and to add a dessert for each of them into the bill - she gave us the bill, we paid for our meal and theirs and was on our way. It cost us like $48....money pretty well spent.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Awesome stories:thumbsup:
> 
> Every once in awhile, when I am on a really quick and simple service call and the client is nice, elderly, and very obviously on a fixed budget, I'll say....It's on me!
> 
> ...


So that's why you're nice to Griz....


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

L'll bet you all above have given a bunch of us some good ideas.... and especially this time of year.....Thanks


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Shoot, now I'll have to butt in line a few times to even you guys out:whistling

I gave a helper a 6' level he accidentally bent ("Here, that's yours now."), does that count?:laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Dang you guys. Now I have to go and do something nice tomorrow.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Shoot, now I'll have to butt in line a few times to even you guys out:whistling
> 
> I gave a helper a 6' level he accidentally bent ("Here, that's yours now."), does that count?:laughing:


hd.... don't know what to say.... God Bless...

Boy... if I worked for you.... I'd have two shops full of tools...:clap:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Boy... if I worked for you.... I'd have two shops full of tools...:clap:


Nope:whistling:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Your All sick!:laughing: Really tho ..I have a soft spot for the elderly also. I tend to let all the ''while your here's'' slide ..Don't make much on those jobs...BTW...Ever notice after the old man kicks the bucket the whif gets that new kitchen she's always wanted.:whistling I see that ALL THE TIME!


A few years ago I took my daughter with me to work on a small home . She was 12 at the time .It was a Government home..The G/C had a contract on these homes and was a real tight a$s about the cost ,But at the time he was building bunches of em. Any who ...He was very impressed to see my daughter spotting screws and cleaning up ..He said That's something you don't see enough of these days. I didn't think much of It till I received my check for the job ...There were two checks, one was mine full amount ! The other was written out to my daughter for $100.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Also a soft spot for the elderly....and

When I see members of the Armed Forces at a restaurant I will usually anonymously pick up their tab.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Nope:whistling:laughing:


Why not.... as many as stuff I drop off the ladder/roof... oh ...I guess I wouldn't work for you long....

Best hd.... (don't worry, I'm far from needing/looking for a job... just kidding around)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

griz said:


> Also a soft spot for the elderly....and
> 
> When I see members of the Armed Forces at a restaurant I will usually anonymously pick up their tab.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Every year, me and my wife go to the pediatric wing in the local hospital to give these children gifts. This year they will all be receiving iPad's. The look on their faces are priceless.


----------



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

Earlier this year, my van was broken into and I had close to $3000 worth of tools stolen. It really, really sucked and for a while it didn't look like my insurance would cough up (They eventually paid for $2500). I was really struggling with a bad attitude about it, but after praying about it and focusing on all the blessings I had, I was able to really turn my attitude around. I was installing a kitchen for one of our clients, and I was sharing with her how the whole experience had made me grateful for all the blessings I had, like my health and family, etc... At the end of the workday she handed me a check for $500, saying that my attitude impressed her so much she was giving me her 'random' giving money for the month.

She was the same client who had my boss and I and our wives over after the kitchen was done and cooked us one of the best meals I've ever had. Her husband was a highly skilled surgeon, but they only owned one car (an older Echo), lived in a modest 1950's ranch, and she rode a bike everywhere (even in the winter). They gave a lot of money away instead of living ostentatiously, and they were some of the most contented, happy people I've worked for.


----------



## ajabbott88 (Nov 26, 2013)

griz said:


> Also a soft spot for the elderly....and When I see members of the Armed Forces at a restaurant I will usually anonymously pick up their tab.


That happened to me once while I was in the Army. It felt great to know that people are appreciative of the sacrifices many people like myself have made. I was lucky to make it home after being shot and in several IEDs, but many others including close friends never get to go home. Thank you Griz for your support of our service men and women. It is highly appreciated.


----------



## ajabbott88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Carr, great thread. After having a crappy day and being in a poopy...yes I said poopy...mood, this is exactly what I needed to remind me how good I have it. Thanks. I will be paying it forward tomorrow.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

littlefred811 said:


> Went by Step 13 this morning.
> No government funds, all private, because they believe that "work works."
> No buy in to the "It's okay, you can fail and we'll pick you up forever or until it works." crap.
> They have an unheard of 37% success rate, I heard about them from Mike Rosen on KOA radio 850 and Peter Boyles radio(now) 710 for several years.
> ...





jlsconstruction said:


> You should get a money order next time


Little... I think that's a he11 of a nice contribution:thumbsup:

(Although, I think JLS has a good recommendation)

I'm close to Denver and never heard of it..... is 37% a good success rate.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

My wife told me the same thing. Bob Kote built an amazing thing (He passed on a couple months ago), and I might.
However, in my never to be humble opinion, the best giving is anon.
I appreciate the advise, and thank you.


----------

